# Epg



## thefaxmachine (Jan 3, 2006)

I'm thinking of getting a TIVO with Network Card & HD

Can anyone confirm if the EPG can be downloaded by a broadband connection or must a phone line be used?

Many thanks


----------



## ndunlavey (Jun 4, 2002)

Many people here do indeed have their TiVos get its guide data via a broadband connection.


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

The only thing left in my house that make phones calls now are my four Sky Digiboxes 

Everything else via DSL and VOIP 

The card to make Tivo Broadband however is not cheap and requires some skill to setup and install.

Automan.


----------

